# Circuito sumador completo con display 7 segmentos y correcion BCD



## imv4292 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bueno estoy haciendo un circuito sumador completo, de 4 bits por numero, y que ademas haga lo corrección de carrie del bcd, sumando 6 en los casos necesario, pero lamentablemente no he conseguido avanzar mucho, es mas no se si esta bien hecho el sumador, o que?, aqui les subo el archivo de Isis (proteus) para que me colaboren en lo que puedan.

PD: las salidas deben visualizarse en 2 displays 7 segmentos


----------



## BKAR (Mar 30, 2012)

ya perdi la cuenta de duanats veces hay este tema en el foro
sumador de 4 bits!!con salida segmetos...
veamos
pirmer lugar ...
en la simulacion de papa proteus..no uses resistencsi pull-down o pull-up a las entradas
dije simulacion...usa 1k el programa las toma como al aire fíjate que no debe haber el color gris , se supone que es un cirkuito digital , nada de entradas al aire... pero así es la simulación
xq usas 2 displays??
y porque son anodo y catodo..muy bien si pensaste que el pin en comun, pero tambien ten en cuenta que las entrada deben ser negadas y no negadas..para los displays, y tas usando un 74ls47 ese solo es para el Anodo.... en todo caso usas 2 displays anodo en paralelo pero el el pin comun de cada uno tiene q estar complementado de alguna manera...teniendo en cuanta la corriente nesesaria para los displays, seria facil poner un negador, pero mejor un BJT para esos casos, ahhh usa resistencias para limitar la corriente el los segmentos


----------



## imv4292 (Mar 30, 2012)

Compa gracias por colaborar, pero eso no es exactamente lo q quiero hacer, me explico, tiene que sumar dos numeros, el switch de 3 entradas y 2 posiciones es para cambiar entre suma y resta, no para cambiar entre displays, y los dos displays son para mostrar en caso de que haya acarreo el numero 1 o 2, dependiendo de cuanto de la suma, osea 9 + 4 = 1 en el display del acarreo y 3 en el otro display, como esta compuerta me dijeron que suma binario, no bcd, supongo que se puede dar el caso maximo de suma que en este caso seria 1111 + 1111 osea 32, lo cual deberia salir asi: 3 en el acarreo y el 2 en el otro display.

Agradezco tu ayuda pero no es exactamente lo que esperaba. Otra cosa, no se si esta sumando mal o que, pero no me dan los valores de suma que deberian.


----------



## BKAR (Mar 31, 2012)

imv4292 dijo:


> ...*no para cambiar entre displays*, y los dos displays son para mostrar en caso de que *haya acarreo* el numero 1 o 2, dependiendo de cuanto de la suma, osea 9 + 4 = 1 en el display del acarreo y 3 en el otro display, como esta compuerta me dijeron que suma binario, no bcd, supongo que se puede dar el caso maximo de suma que en este caso seria *1111 + 1111 osea 32*, lo cual deberia salir asi: 3 en el acarreo y el 2 en el otro display.
> 
> Agradezco tu ayuda pero no es exactamente lo que esperaba. Otra cosa, no se si esta sumando mal o que, pero no me dan los valores de suma que deberian.



*1ero:*entonces porqeu estarian los displays en paralelo??
y porque usa uno anado y otro catodo en tu diseño...por eso me dio a entender
también que el común de los displays estén switcheados por el interruptor
por eso mi respuesta, sobre tu diseño medio loco pense 
en todo caso saca otro deco para displays...

*2do:*1111+1111=32 muy bien pero eso es la salida en binario del74ls83, 5 bits 
4 de suma y 1 de carry de salida pero,te digo que tu juego de compuertas me refiero a ese arreglo...entre ambos 74ls83´s
es un detector de >9, lo cual suma 6 al resultado cuando el resultado supera 9... es valido cuando a+b<=19...y =<19 puesto que el diseño es para un sumador de 2 números en BCD!!! 
date cuenta, has tu tabla de verdad...nunca vas a tener 3 en acarreo con esa configuracion...
maximo 19 como resultado en los displays si arreglas lo que te mencione arriba
busca sumador bcd ttl en este foro o en algún otro en Internet, cosas asi ya han sido discutidas amigo...

no te voy a diseñar el sumador, no porque sea complicado, sino porque hay cantidad de diseños ya echos en proteus y demas, con la misma idea clasica..utiliza el buscador de foro


----------



## imv4292 (Mar 31, 2012)

ok, compa, gracias, pues el problema que tengo ahora es que no se porque la suma no me da, yo vi unos circuitos que montaron unos compas y les daba bien, y como tu dices lo maximo que sumaba son los errores era el 19, de ahi en adelante se veian segmentos raros en el display, que no fomaban ningun numero.

bueno sera buscar como hacerlo, y pues seguire consultando acerca de esto, y voy a ver si hagao el sumador como te dije, aproposito, que sumador utilizo? y mas o menos como seria la configuracion??? ire  googleando a ver que encuentro.

Gracias por la ayuda, y seguire buscando a ver si soluciono los inconvenientes


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 1, 2012)

Hola imv292

Si los circuitos que montaron tus compas funcionan bien por qué no se los copias ??.

El circuito que adjuntaste se parece al que tiene la característica de dar bien el resultado cuando éste es igual o menor a 19. no puede hacer más.

Analiza el circuito que te adjunto.
Este sumador restador efectúa esas operaciones solo con números positivos y el resultado mayor que puede mostrar es 30.
Invariablemente suma el valor de A al valor de B y resta el valor de B al valor de A.
Restando: Si el valor de B es mayor que el valor de A el resultado no es válido.

De seguro nos enviarán al área administrativa llamada moderación, espero que no.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## imv4292 (Abr 2, 2012)

ok, mirare los circuitos y te avis, gracias. Aproposito de lo de mis amigos, pues intente que me pasaran algo, por lo menos para saber en q me estaba equivocando, pero no pasaron nada, asi que toca hacerlo por mi cuenta, de ahi que haya pedido ayuda, ya que el profesor entrego el cicuito para monta, pero lo monto una compañera, asi que decidi probarlo, pero encontre ciertos inconvenientes, por lo que decidi buscar uno hecho para saber como deveria ser, pero no encontre uno que usara el 7483, solo con compuertas and - or y eso, pero no la que necesitaba, intente hacerlo pero nada, bueno seguire probando :estudiando: y vere como hacer el circuito. Gracias por todo, y espero q no nos caigan los moderadores.


----------

